# TMI Products Offers Home Wood Stabilization Vacuum System



## pensbydesign

new product cumming soon check out the link,

TMI Products Offers Home Wood Stabilization Vacuum System, Presented by Woodcraft - YouTube


----------



## Clyde

Sounds a lot like Curtis' Mesquite Juice.    Doesn't it look like they plan for use a regular paint can for a vac chamber?  Has anyone tried that before?

Clyde


----------

